# Bag Mud



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Are any of you out there still using bag mud? Other than quick setting. The good old days of making sure to mix up the night before to make sure it would not have any lumps in it the next day, then when it came to sanding you seemed to be grinding on something made out of Portland cement. Not to mention all the shrinkage and chasing around for water and some pails that always seemed to disappear.... Fun I tell you........


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

the only bag mud i used was when i got into drywall . i think some of it had asbestos in it (OH NO!!!).it probly only was bad for you if you snorted it.Always used premix since then.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Personally, I have never used bag mud except for certain quick set muds. I remember my dad telling me about having to use it way back when...He said that's all they had. Don't remember the brand name...He was a USG man, so maybe that was the brand. He said a roll of tape would come inside the bag. Neat idea I guess.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Have never used it. Saw it a few times 20 years ago, usually in a lumber yard out in the toolies. They couldn't keep pre-mixed, on account of shelf-life.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Well Darren It has been way over 20 years since I have used it , I am from prehistoric times I guess that is all that was available. The only good that came from it is you could store it in freezing cold , that is until you mixed it of coarse. I just wondered if anyone was still using it for texturing mainly.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

I thougt you ment taping mud .i almost always use baged texture.i do mix the nite before but i think its way easyer to handle bags over boxes when you have a regular spray rig .not as much garbage to deal with either.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I was talking about taping mud not powdered texture. I know some used the dry powder mix for textures such as orange peel and knock down.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I've tried dry bag kd texture a few times. Don't like having to mix theday before as during the boom, we might spray 2-3 houses in day, requiring us to mix up between houses. And some brands are bad about separating in the tank and gets real hard. Some have actually had mixer paddles snap off trying to remix a three day old batch. Also didn't like having to run it all through 1/2" hardware screen to get the big lumps out.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

each to his own .i never realy used much of th old powder taping mud .I,v used tons of hot mud but thats another thing.have you guys tryed rebels vario mud.its like hot mud but you arn,t suposed to need tape.i used it on one of those reacuring lid cracks in a 30 year old house and on about a 2 inch hole,both with no tape, and so far no coll back that was 2 weeks ago.kind of scary not using tape!


----------



## penandscale (Dec 2, 2009)

your talking about early 70,s time frame when they came out with pre mixed boxed mud. they pretty much had to about give it away to get finishers to use it. the old timers preferred to mix their own.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

penandscale said:


> your talking about early 70,s time frame when they came out with pre mixed boxed mud. they pretty much had to about give it away to get finishers to use it. the old timers preferred to mix their own.


Yes it was back in the 70's the good old days when gas was under a buck, started off making 4.50 per hr and had money to burn. then the premixed came along we used trico in metal buckets and about a million tabs holding the cover on. The stuff even though it was nice that it was premixed still got rock hard and shrunk really bad. I think we were even using trico in the bag for texture which had vermiculite in it instead of the styrofoam beads, what a pain to sand and no power sanders. Really sucked in august when it was hot and the humidity was heavy that dust collected on the sweat on your body, and you could just feel it grinding into your skin. fun fun fun...


----------

